# Hollyoaks?!



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello

Can someone please explain what as happened?? Sarah is dead? By skydiving, who has been arrested?? Why was she murdered? Was it meant to be her? Or one of the others?

Help!!

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Natalie, 
   I posted on my cycle buddies asking the same, here is the reply I got

_Sarah's nutcase girlfriend Lydia turned up and did the parachute jump with them. The night before she saw Sarah trying it on with Zoe so decided she would cut the cords on the parachute. But when they went to do the jump all the parachutes got mixed up and Lydia didn't know who got the duff one... (sarah did). Then Lydia... Read more hid the knife that she used to cut it in Zoe's room so she's been arrested for her murder._

I hope that helps? How you doing hun


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Natalie, 

Just A Girl has  summed it up pretty much as it was...Lydia is one loopy one!!!

Last week E4 ran a series of late night episodes leading up to this storyline, so I'm wondering if they will be repeated on channel 4 at some point.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks!!!! Its all clear now  

I always miss the late hollyoaks for some strange reason! 

Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------

